# TICO Warbird Airshow 2005 Pics



## OfficerEd (Mar 16, 2005)

www.tico2005.itgo.com


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)

cool..........


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

The F-86 "Pigdog" is owned by Wyatt Fuller from Hickory, North Carolina. He also owns an L-39 and a T-6


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

Oh, i didnt see the pic of Jeff Michael's P-51D "Obsession" at first. I've been around that guy for a couple years. Too bad he is selling it.


----------

